# New Car, picked up last night (Skoda Octavia VRS), 9 hours later....



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I picked it up at 7pm last night and then spent all day on it getting it to look how it should, not really enough light in the day to do everything I wanted but it's finished with some Autosmart WAX and was polished with Menzerna Final Finish with a Hex Logic pad on a 3M Rotary.

Usual process was the snow foam, rinse, de-tar, clay, Iron-x, wheels & arches cleaned, 2 bucket washed and dried before being taped up, polished and re-snow foamed to remove all dust.

BEFORES














































Snow Foam



















Wheels cleaned



















IronX









FINISHED


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice I like the estates.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

That is lovely mate , very nice :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice ride:thumb: Any interior pics?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Skoda club Nick, nice motor and a bit of a change from the BMW.......:wave:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Car looks spot on.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

i like that mate!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Welcome to the Skoda club Nick, nice motor and a bit of a change from the BMW.......:wave:


Thanks mate!

I am now looking at lowering options........ it sits way too high, plus I have a nice set of RS4 rims ready to be refurbed that would look wrong if the car isn't lowered a tad ;-)

Thinking of getting tints done for all the rear windows, lowered, RS4 rims in a nice anthracite and maybe a few touches but nothing too drastic... Nice to think about the options though!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks spot on Nick, and what a lovely car I must say!

I do hope you bought the version with the proper engine in though


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Looks spot on Nick, and what a lovely car I must say!
> 
> I do hope you bought the version with the proper engine in though


Haha i take it you mean the Petrol? YES I have - going to be weird seeing anything less than 40mpg but I don't do much in the way of mileage so can justify it with this car to be fair so should be ok!

Sure I'll think more about driving it on shourt journeys etc where i wouldn't normally worry with the diesels!


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks great, nice colour to....oh and nice house BTW!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Good man


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

A cracking job on a lovely car Nick. Nice one!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice car Nick, love the colour.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great colour, and the estate looks better than the saloon IMO. 

Worked on a Mk1 VRs estate today, I've persuaded the owner to give me first refusal if they sell, the other half is now worried coz I like a Skoda :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is a very nice car. Love the colour too :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job chap:thumb:


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

nice car mate, it'll be nice to know what running this car is like in a few months time if that's OK, as I'm considering getting one, and want to know what they are like to live with.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Can't stand Skodas Cracking work tho great job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work and car. Would recommend koni fsd and eibach spring combo for lowering, awesome setup. Mud flaps really help the crud fling too.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate, looks tidy.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a amazing turnaround there, the car looks very clean in after pictures.

Love the colour by the way.

Great effort.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice to see your new motor spruced up mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Nick, beautiful colour :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

very good result there mate.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

ryand said:


> Nice work and car. Would recommend koni fsd and eibach spring combo for lowering, awesome setup. Mud flaps really help the crud fling too.


Thanks mate, I've been desperately searching for lowering options as it sits very high as standard!! I found some info on an Eibach spring kit that was an option from New so I may go that route for cost savings... I know a full set of shocks would be better but for the mileage I do I think the Eibach sport kit will do me fine, it lowers it around 20-25mm I'm told and having seen one with it the drop is perfect for what I need..

I've also got a set of 18" RS4 rims in the boot ready to go to the refurb company, just trying to decide on what colour but I'm thinking sparking graphite Grey or Black chrome at the moment!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> Can't stand Skodas Cracking work tho great job


How nice of you to say :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks great (now). I hope you got some money off for it "being a right state" before... the old, "that'll never smarten up" approach. :lol:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks great.

What kind of snow foam are you using?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Claireeyy said:


> Looks great.
> 
> What kind of snow foam are you using?


Thanks!

As the car had no protection and was pretty grimey i mixed some Meguiars APC with some Hyper Wash and it foamed up really thick! Obviously I would expect it to strip wax with APC in there so this was just a one off to get it started


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great results and great car !!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Speak to Ben at AmD for Eibach pro's and Koni FSD's, then Rear Whiteline anti rollbar, Whiteline anti lift kit & remap

RS4 Alloys are pretty nice on the estate to be fair.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Speak to Ben at AmD for Eibach pro's and Koni FSD's, then Rear Whiteline anti rollbar, Whiteline anti lift kit & remap
> 
> RS4 Alloys are pretty nice on the estate to be fair.


Wow that looks pretty awesome actually!!!

Thanks for the tip, I'll have a look and see but I was thinking just the Springs for now?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nickg123 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I am now looking at lowering options........ it sits way too high, plus I have a nice set of RS4 rims ready to be refurbed that would look wrong if the car isn't lowered a tad ;-)
> 
> Thinking of getting tints done for all the rear windows, lowered, RS4 rims in a nice anthracite and maybe a few touches but nothing too drastic... Nice to think about the options though!





ryand said:


> Nice work and car. Would recommend koni fsd and eibach spring combo for lowering, awesome setup. Mud flaps really help the crud fling too.





nickg123 said:


> Thanks mate, I've been desperately searching for lowering options as it sits very high as standard!!  I found some info on an Eibach spring kit that was an option from New so I may go that route for cost savings... I know a full set of shocks would be better but for the mileage I do I think the Eibach sport kit will do me fine, it lowers it around 20-25mm I'm told and having seen one with it the drop is perfect for what I need..
> 
> I've also got a set of 18" RS4 rims in the boot ready to go to the refurb company, just trying to decide on what colour but I'm thinking sparking graphite Grey or Black chrome at the moment!


Don't fall into the old FSD and Koni set up, if your going to do it then it has to be coils but then I am biased:



















I see you have found a good thread on Brisky though.........


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Car looks nice....good job..

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I just have Eibach pro's sits around 20mm and leave's a nice gap, i'm not a fan if being stupidly low scraping heights and need it to be practical.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

All very nice chaps!!! :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cracking colour
and some nice mods on these cars


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Envious... I love the octy VRs!

Top job :thumb:


----------

